# 

## Marzin

... i nie spierniczyć oczywiście.   :cool:  

Niby decyzja już zapadła, ale Wasze uwagi na pewno się przydadzą. 

Sprawa wygląda tak; mam wybudowany domek w stanie surowym otwartym. Dach duwspadowy, bardzo prosty, odeskowany i obity papą, czeka na przyjęcie dachówek. Cała połać i kalenica jest wykonana dość dobrze, nie ma żadnych krzywizn, itp itd. Moje rączki nie są  lewe, sprzętu też trochę mam, więc pomyślałem dlaczego nie. 
Przeczytałem dokaładnie instrukcję producenta moich dachówek, dla utrwalenia wiedzy przeczytałem też instrukcję Braas. Nie znalazłem tam niczego skomplikowanego. Jeżeli chodzi o osadzenie okien połaciowych,  to również Fakro posiada na swoich stronach takową instrukcję. Podczas układania dachówek trzeba też będzie zrobić opierzenie przy kominie.

I co o tym sądzicie? 

Myślę, że wśród Was są tacy, którzy przechodzili ten etap budowy i oświecą mnie, na co powinienem zwrócić uwagę, czego się ustrzec, czego nie robić, itp, itd.

Jestem ciekaw waszych opini

----------


## brachol

pomimo ze dachowek nie kladlem to mam troche doswiadczenia w kladzeniu pokryc dachowych glownie blachy ale mysle ze podstawowe zasady sa takie same 
przedewszystkim trzeba dobrac odpowiedni odstep miedzy latami zeby nie musiec dachowek ciac w kalenicy
wypoziomowac laty i przy prostym dachu dwu spadowym zabrac sie do ukladania dachowek troche jak klocki i tyle nie powinno byc problemu u siebie tez zamierzam ten etap zrobic wlasnorecznie

----------


## Marzin

> pomimo ze dachowek nie kladlem to mam troche doswiadczenia w kladzeniu pokryc dachowych glownie blachy ale mysle ze podstawowe zasady sa takie same 
> przedewszystkim trzeba dobrac odpowiedni odstep miedzy latami zeby nie musiec dachowek ciac w kalenicy
> wypoziomowac laty i przy prostym dachu dwu spadowym zabrac sie do ukladania dachowek troche jak klocki i tyle nie powinno byc problemu u siebie tez zamierzam ten etap zrobic wlasnorecznie


Bracholu, dzięki za odzew. Dach mam już pomierzony, rozstaw łat policzony, tak, że cięcia dachówek nie będzie. Teoretycznie jestem do tego przygotowany jak nigdy wcześniej do żadnego sprawdzianu, czy kolokwium   :Wink2:  

Pozostają do dopytania takie detale, jak np: czy kończyć okap blachą podłożoną pod dachówki i wpuszczoną w rynnę? Wczoraj jeździłem oglądać dachy w trakcie roboty, i widziałem dwie wersje. 

W ramach ćwiczeń za jakiś czas zapraszam do współpracy na moją działkę, he he   :big grin:

----------


## siwy z gosławic

A ja polecam roztaw łat mierzyć tylko na końcach dachu, potem przeciągnąć sznurek i zaznaczyć na każdej krokwi. Może więcej roboty ale wychodzi równiutko.
Wiesz tu milimetr, tam milimetr i na końcu wyjdzie centymetr   :big grin:

----------


## Marzin

> A ja polecam roztaw łat mierzyć tylko na końcach dachu, potem przeciągnąć sznurek i zaznaczyć na każdej krokwi. Może więcej roboty ale wychodzi równiutko.
> Wiesz tu milimetr, tam milimetr i na końcu wyjdzie centymetr


I własnie o tego typu rady mi chodzi! A sznurek z myślą dokładnych pomiarów wcześniej już kupiłem.

----------


## kbab

Witam
Nigdy przed budową swojego domu nie miałem w budownictwie żadnych doświadczeń. Dach zmuszony byłem wykonać sam, bo ekipa po wzięciu zaliczki i rozbabraniu roboty nie pokazała się. Okna dachowe (4 szt) problem z osadzeniem był tylko w pierwszym, każde następne dużo lepiej, dachówkę pomogła przetransportować rodzina, ułożenie bez problemu (dach pod kątem 45 st). wyliczenia poszły zgodnie z opisami producenta dachówki i oczywiście Muratora.
Życzę dobrej pogody, bo jest ważna przy robotach na dachu (jeśli masz lęk wysokości - to nie polecam). Jeśli zastosujesz dobre materiały (zwykle polecane przez producenta dachówki) to z uszczelnieniem kominów nie będzie problemu . Pierwszą łatę wymierzałem z dachówką i rynną, aby woda nie ściekała poza rynnę, oraz śnieg nie uszkodził rynny. 
Życzę powodzenia Leon z Wrocławia

----------


## Marzin

> Witam
> Nigdy przed budową swojego domu nie miałem w budownictwie żadnych doświadczeń. Dach zmuszony byłem wykonać sam, bo ekipa po wzięciu zaliczki i rozbabraniu roboty nie pokazała się. Okna dachowe (4 szt) problem z osadzeniem był tylko w pierwszym, każde następne dużo lepiej, dachówkę pomogła przetransportować rodzina, ułożenie bez problemu (dach pod kątem 45 st). wyliczenia poszły zgodnie z opisami producenta dachówki i oczywiście Muratora.


Ja mam 5 okien połaciowych, jeden świetlik i jeden komin. Dach ma kąt 40 st



> Życzę dobrej pogody, bo jest ważna przy robotach na dachu (jeśli masz lęk wysokości - to nie polecam).


Podobno w przyszłym tygodniu przyjdzie zima. Ja i tak z tym temat czekam do wiosny. A lęk wysokości - robiłem już próbę "dachową". Jest OK.



> Jeśli zastosujesz dobre materiały (zwykle polecane przez producenta dachówki) to z uszczelnieniem kominów nie będzie problemu.


Tak właśnie mam zamiar zrobić. 



> Pierwszą łatę wymierzałem z dachówką i rynną, aby woda nie ściekała poza rynnę, oraz śnieg nie uszkodził rynny.


Hmmm, musze to przemyśleć, bo w instrukcjach każą wystawić dachówki na odległosć 10 cm.



> Życzę powodzenia Leon z Wrocławia


Dzięki, dzięki!   :big grin:  

P.s. Moze jakaś fota Twojego dzieła?

----------


## dominikams

Marcin - przywiąż się na linie - najlepiej takiej elastycznej   :Wink2:

----------


## wartownik

Marzin jaki rozstaw lat zaplanowales / wyliczyles ?

To latwy dach i dachowka w kryciu , ale pamietaj , zeby cie to nie zmylilo.
Zawsze to co mozna zrobic dobrze mozna jeszcze zrobic bardzodobrze .
Trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Marzin

> Marcin - przywiąż się na linie - najlepiej takiej elastycznej


Guma od gaci będzie chyba dobra, co?   :Lol:

----------


## Marzin

> Marzin jaki rozstaw lat zaplanowales / wyliczyles ?


Długość krokwi (tam, gdzie nie ma podcieni) wynosi 6m. Troszkę przyjęłem na obcięcie i wyrównanie. Od kalenicy odejmuję 4 cm i rozstaw wynosi 31,4cm



> To latwy dach i dachowka w kryciu , ale pamietaj , zeby cie to nie zmylilo.


Stąd mój post, zawsze są jakieś zasadzki.



> Zawsze to co mozna zrobic dobrze mozna jeszcze zrobic bardzodobrze .


Właśnie o to chodzi, żeby za pierwszym razem było pikobelo



> Trzymam kciuki


Dziękuję!

----------


## brachol

> A sznurek z myślą dokładnych pomiarów wcześniej już kupiłem.


od sznurka lepsza jest zylka moim zdaniem bo jak namoknie to nie zmienia dlugosci

----------


## wartownik

> Długość krokwi (tam, gdzie nie ma podcieni) wynosi 6m. Troszkę przyjęłem na obcięcie i wyrównanie. Od kalenicy odejmuję 4 cm i rozstaw wynosi 31,4cm


Hmm, ale wiesz , ze mierzy sie na kontrlacie  ?
Rozstaw fajny , pow. 32 cm szpary na dachowkach szczytowych  mi sie nie podobaja .

----------


## Marzin

> od sznurka lepsza jest zylka moim zdaniem bo jak namoknie to nie zmienia dlugosci


W sumie racja   :Roll:  



> Hmm, ale wiesz , ze mierzy sie na kontrlacie  ?


Dopiero wczoraj to wyczytałem. 



> Rozstaw fajny , pow. 32 cm szpary na dachowkach szczytowych  mi sie nie podobaja .


Nie kumam... Dachówki nie spoczywają jedna na dgrugiej, tak jak należy?

----------


## Krisker

> ... i nie spierniczyć oczywiście.


Sam jeden kładłem u siebie cały dach i jeśli chodzi o braasa, to nie widzę żadnych problemów. Dachówki nosiłem po 4 sztuki. W sumie około 7 ton, do dziś mnie kolana bolą  :wink:   Uwag generalnie nie mam, robiłem zgodnie z instrukcją. Rozstaw łat ustaliłem i zaznaczyłem ołówkiem na skrajnych, szczytowych podłatnikach, uwzględniając mniejszy rozstaw na najniższej łacie. Później każdą łatę odrysowywałem na podłatnikach wg. sznurka. Trochę za nisko dałem łatę najwyższą, ale na szczęście była możliwość poprawki. 

Jeszcze jedna uwaga: okap dachu miałem nieco zwichrowany (narożniki uniesione do góry) i próbowałem to wszystko poziomować. W końcu sobie odpuściłem i regulowałem tylko większe odchyłki i uwierz mi, nie widać tego na gotowym dachu. 

Okna dachowe odpuściłem z wiadomych względów - na wiosnę zdejmę część dachówek i wtedy dokończę montaż. Dachówki skrajne i te wokół wystających elementów dachu mocowałem na czarne, oksydowane wkręty, po dwa na dachówkę. Trzyma naprawdę solidnie. Nie zapomnij o podwyższeniu łaty okapowej, bo będziesz miał efekt jak u jednego z kolegów na forum  :wink:  

Kolejna sprawa to gąsiory. Tu Braas się nie popisał, bo większość otworów montażowych w gąsiorach było "niedrożnych" i musiałem je rozwiercać. Niestety jest to czuły punkt i 3 gąsiory zrobiły papa  :sad: 

Do obróbki kominów używałem taśmy wakaflex i listew topflex (wszystko zgodnie z instrukcją). Mam nadzieję, że nie pomyliłem nazw   :Confused:   . Fotki możesz zobaczyć na mojej stronie. 

Trochę "zabawy" było z komunikacją dachową, ale w końcu jakoś poszło.

Najciekawiej było na końcu - ostatni rząd dachówek to było wyzwanie  :wink:  W końcu poradziłem sobie metodą "suwania" kosztem nie przykręcenia kilku dachówek.

Dach przeżył już śnieg i jego zsunięcie (swoją drogą niezła jazda   :ohmy:   :Wink2:  ), ulewy, mrozy, wichury i wszystko jest OK. Nic nie cieknie i nic się nie uszkodziło. Za to trochę ucierpiał na estetyce przez wyloty wentylacji i wywiewek kan. Zastanowię się jeszcze, czy nie wywalić wentylacji pokojów na poddaszu pod szczyt a nie ponad dach. Swoją drogą podoba mi się to w dachówce, że w każdej chwili można coś przerabiać i zmieniać (łatwość montażu/demontażu).

P.S. Będę miał tradycyjne wiatrownice z drewna, więc odpadają ew. problemy z montażem dachówek szczytowych.

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Będę miał tradycyjne wiatrownice z drewna, więc odpadają ew. problemy z montażem dachówek szczytowych.


Bede chcial zaoszczedzic na dachowkach szczytowych  :Wink2:  , i mam pytanie czy wiatrownice w jakis sposob  sie izoluje od pozostalych dachowek  :Confused: 
Naprawiałem kiedys stary dach i wiatrownica od strony dachowek byla totalnie "zdegradowana".

----------


## Krisker

> Bede chcial zaoszczedzic na dachowkach szczytowych  , i mam pytanie czy wiatrownice w jakis sposob  sie izoluje od pozostalych dachowek 
> Naprawiałem kiedys stary dach i wiatrownica od strony dachowek byla totalnie "zdegradowana".


Nie będę nic izolował. Zamierzam jedynie bardzo solidnie ją zaimpregnować. Cudów się nie spodziewam, ale na parę ładnych latek wystarczy.

----------


## Marzin

Na początek - dzięki za soprą odpowiedź!




> Nie zapomnij o podwyższeniu łaty okapowej, bo będziesz miał efekt jak u jednego z kolegów na forum


Wiem, wiem. Znam temat.





> Do obróbki kominów używałem taśmy wakaflex i listew topflex (wszystko zgodnie z instrukcją). Mam nadzieję, że nie pomyliłem nazw    .


Podobnie jak Ty wszystkie te materiały kupię u producenta dachówek



> Fotki możesz zobaczyć na mojej stronie.


Zaraz będę czytał




> Trochę "zabawy" było z komunikacją dachową, ale w końcu jakoś poszło.


Czyli? Problemy z poruszaniem się po już ułożonych dachówkach?




> Najciekawiej było na końcu - ostatni rząd dachówek to było wyzwanie  W końcu poradziłem sobie metodą "suwania" kosztem nie przykręcenia kilku dachówek.


Doznam to pewnie na własnej skórze... 




> Dach przeżył już śnieg i jego zsunięcie (swoją drogą niezła jazda    ), ulewy, mrozy, wichury i wszystko jest OK. Nic nie cieknie i nic się nie uszkodziło. Za to trochę ucierpiał na estetyce przez wyloty wentylacji i wywiewek kan. Zastanowię się jeszcze, czy nie wywalić wentylacji pokojów na poddaszu pod szczyt a nie ponad dach. Swoją drogą podoba mi się to w dachówce, że w każdej chwili można coś przerabiać i zmieniać (łatwość montażu/demontażu).


U mnie też mają być wyloty wentylacji. Gość od dachówek, powiedział mi, że zamiast wystawiać obok siebie trzy "grzybki", wszystko wstawic do jednego   :Roll: 

W kazdym bądź razie, Twój post upewnił mnie, że powinnienem dać radę. Jeszcze raz dzięki   :big grin:

----------


## Marzin

> Bede chcial zaoszczedzic na dachowkach szczytowych  , i mam pytanie czy wiatrownice w jakis sposob  sie izoluje od pozostalych dachowek 
> Naprawiałem kiedys stary dach i wiatrownica od strony dachowek byla totalnie "zdegradowana".


Nie bardzo kumam o co biega...   :Roll:  Chodzi o dachówki tzw lewe, prawe?

----------


## Marzin

@Krisker

obejrzałem Twoje zdjęcia. Dach wygląda na nich bardzo dobrze. Nie ma się do czego przyczepić. W porównaniu do Ciebie, widzę u mnie następujące udogodnienia:

Mniejszy kąt nachylenia (40 st.) - łatwiej będzie manewrować   :Wink2:  
Podcień schodząca niżej ku ziemi - będzie łatwiej włazić na dach

A wogóle, to mamy podobne chatki! Twoja ma o 10m kw więcej. 

Nawet koszty podane przez Muratora jako tako się zgadzają... No może moje są minimalnie niższe.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Na twoim dachu spinki są zbyteczne   to mówi podobno najlepszy doradca z tego forum, a przyszli klienci tego Pana niech się dobrze nad tym zastanowią


No i co w tym takiego takiego śmiesznego???
Proszę również nie przypisywać mi stwierdzeń, których nigdy nie pisałem.
Nie pisałem, że spinki do dachówek są zbyteczne, pisałem tylko, że są zbyteczne w takiej ilości jaką Ty proponujesz. Mocowanie każdej dachówki stosuje się na dachach mansardowych a omawiany jak myślę do takich nie należy. 
Forsując swoją teorię powinnaś ją podeprzeć wytycznymi producenta, normą i może doświadczeniem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Panie Wilhelmi , a w którym miejscu ja napisałam że trzeba mocować każdą dachówkę ? bo jakoś zdanie "na twoim dachu spinki są zbyteczne" raczej dobrze odczytałam, poza tym na zdjęciach dachu Marzina widać że nawet co 4 dachówka nie jest zapięta (ale to nie mój akurat problem) co do norm producenta dotyczących mocowania dachówki - wydaje mi się że co nieco się orientuję, a może mi się tylko wydaje ?  :Roll:   sama niewiem w końcu to Pan jest specjalistą od dachów  :Wink2:

----------


## Marzin

Ale po co te zaczepki.



> ... poza tym na zdjęciach dachu Marzina widać że nawet co 4 dachówka nie jest zapięta


Na 1200 dachówek kupiłem 600 spinek, 2/3 z tego poszło na jedną połać   :Wink2:  
Dachówki leżą tak stabilnie, że też się zastanawiam nad tym, czy warto było to montować. Teraz trudniej powsuwać dachówki i nie mozna wygodnie łazić po ułozonym dachu.

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Marzin jakie zaczepki ? zresztą Twój dach twoja sprawa, najlepszym sprawdzianem dla twojego dachu będzie jakaś wichura przekonasz się lub nie czy warto stosować dużo zapinek, moim zdaniem lepiej więcej jak za mało

----------


## Marzin

> Marzin jakie zaczepki ? zresztą Twój dach twoja sprawa, najlepszym sprawdzianem dla twojego dachu będzie jakaś wichura przekonasz się lub nie czy warto stosować dużo zapinek, moim zdaniem lepiej więcej jak za mało


Ale ja tych spinek mam w cholerę dużo!

----------


## garbus2

1)przepraszam za glupie pytanie ale nie widze tych spinek na zdjeciach - w ktorym miejscu sie je montuje?

2)a co sadzicie o dachowkach wentylacyjnych - czy warto je dawac czy po prostu sobie odpuscic gdyzz na wiekszosci dachow jakie widzialem to dachowek wentylacyjnych nie bylo

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Panie Wilhelmi , a w którym miejscu ja napisałam że trzeba mocować każdą dachówkę ? bo jakoś zdanie "na twoim dachu spinki są zbyteczne" raczej dobrze odczytałam, poza tym na zdjęciach dachu Marzina widać że nawet co 4 dachówka nie jest zapięta (ale to nie mój akurat problem) co do norm producenta dotyczących mocowania dachówki - wydaje mi się że co nieco się orientuję, a może mi się tylko wydaje ?   sama niewiem w końcu to Pan jest specjalistą od dachów


Warto zapoznać się z wcześniejszymi moimi wypowiedziami w tym temacie a nie komentować urywka zdania wyrwanego z kontekstu.
Na pokrytym dachu nie widać spinek więc skąd Ty wiesz ile dachówek jest zamocowanych? Skoro twierdzisz, że orientujesz się w normach dotyczących mocowania dachówek to je zacytuj a nie pisz, że na tym dachu jest za mało spinek.  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> 1)przepraszam za glupie pytanie ale nie widze tych spinek na zdjeciach - w ktorym miejscu sie je montuje?
> 
> 2)a co sadzicie o dachowkach wentylacyjnych - czy warto je dawac czy po prostu sobie odpuscic gdyzz na wiekszosci dachow jakie widzialem to dachowek wentylacyjnych nie bylo


Spinki są elementem mocującym dachówkę niewidocznym na pokrytym dachu.
Dachówki wentylacyjne są elementami nawiewnymi wspomagającymi wentylację połaci dachowej. Montuje się je na dachach, których długość połaci (krokwi) przekracza 6 m. Mogą być stosowane również do innych celów np. jako elementy wywiewne, czy do wprowadzenia przewodów antenowych lub jako ozdoby urozmaicające dach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Marzin

No. Skończyłem! Jedną stronę...

Przed:



Po:



*?*

----------


## ave!

[quote="Marzin"]No. Skończyłem! Jedną stronę...

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
pełna podziwu chciałam gratulować szeroko.... potem doczytałam to małym drukiem  :Lol:  
gratulacje jednostronne  :big grin:

----------


## Marzin

> pełna podziwu chciałam gratulować szeroko.... potem doczytałam to małym drukiem  
> gratulacje jednostronne


  :big grin:  Pamiętaj, zawsze zaczynaj czytanie od tego, co napisano drobnym drukiem! 

Swoją drogą to nijak nie wiem, jak zabrać się za drugą stronę. Może nie robić wogóle, kto tam będzie zaglądał od ogrodu?!   :Lol:

----------


## brachol

> Swoją drogą to nijak nie wiem, jak zabrać się za drugą stronę. Może nie robić wogóle, kto tam będzie zaglądał od ogrodu?!


to jest mysl albo moze naklej jakas folie z nadrukiem wzoru dachowek i tez bedzie ladnie   :cool:  
PS polac wyszla Ci ladnie moim zdaniem jak bede robil u siebie to sie zglosze po porady

----------


## Marzin

> Napisał Marzin
> 
> Swoją drogą to nijak nie wiem, jak zabrać się za drugą stronę. Może nie robić wogóle, kto tam będzie zaglądał od ogrodu?!  
> 
> 
> to jest mysl albo moze naklej jakas folie z nadrukiem wzoru dachowek i tez bedzie ladnie


He, he! To jest myśl!  



> PS polac wyszla Ci ladnie moim zdaniem jak bede robil u siebie to sie zglosze po porady


Zawsze do usług   :big grin:

----------


## Robak

Marzin - dzięi za odpowiedź na moim wątku; jestem pod wrażeniem Twojej samodzielnej pracy  :Smile: 
czy wspomagałeś się jakimiś specjalistami, jak z oknami - czy też sam je wstawiałeś?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Marzin

> Marzin - dzięi za odpowiedź na moim wątku; jestem pod wrażeniem Twojej samodzielnej pracy 
> czy wspomagałeś się jakimiś specjalistami, jak z oknami - czy też sam je wstawiałeś?
> 
> pozdrawiam


Cześć. Jedyni specjaliści jacy mi pomagali, to Ci z forum, za co bardzo im dziękuję. Okna wstawiałem sam. Miałem Fakro i do każdego dołączona była instrukcja. Jest to dosyć prosta robota. Właściwie trudno coś spierniczyć. 

Ale powiem jedno ważne zdanie. Drugi raz sam dachu bym nie robił. Nie chodzi o umięjętności, tylko o pracę w pojednynkę. Jeżeli masz kogoś, kto Ci pomoże, to śmiało możesz zaczynać robotę.

----------


## Krisker

> Ale powiem jedno ważne zdanie. Drugi raz sam dachu bym nie robił. Nie chodzi o umięjętności, tylko o pracę w pojednynkę. Jeżeli masz kogoś, kto Ci pomoże, to śmiało możesz zaczynać robotę.


Mam podobne odczucia   :Roll:

----------


## carringtontomas

> Napisał Marzin
> 
> Ale powiem jedno ważne zdanie. Drugi raz sam dachu bym nie robił. Nie chodzi o umięjętności, tylko o pracę w pojednynkę. Jeżeli masz kogoś, kto Ci pomoże, to śmiało możesz zaczynać robotę.
> 
> 
> Mam podobne odczucia


Witaj, 
Gratuluję odwagi w samodzielnym zrobieniu pokrycia. My robilismy to we 3 - jednak równiez jesteśmy zupełnymi amatorami. Rzucilismy się na dach kopertowy kryty Braasem (celtycka). Wyszło chyba całkiem nieźle - prosze o ewentualne opinie. Więcej zdjęć w dzienniku.

----------


## Marzin

*carringtontomas*

Jak na skromnego dekarza z małym doświadczeniem, to mogę powiedzieć, że Twój dach wygląda cacy. Do dziennika już zaglądałem, jakiś czas temu....  :Wink2:  

Gdyby nie to, że mam dwuspadowy, wcale bym się za to nie brał. Mimo wszystko satysfakcja ogromna. I poczucie że nad głową mam *dobrze* zrobiony dach.

----------


## carringtontomas

> *carringtontomas*
> 
> Jak na skromnego dekarza z małym doświadczeniem, to mogę powiedzieć, że Twój dach wygląda cacy. Do dziennika już zaglądałem, jakiś czas temu....  
> 
> Gdyby nie to, że mam dwuspadowy, wcale bym się za to nie brał. Mimo wszystko satysfakcja ogromna. I poczucie że nad głową mam *dobrze* zrobiony dach.


 :smile:  Dzięki serdeczne - jak podjąłem decyzję o samodzielnym robieniu pokrycia to zastanawiałem się, czy dokonać zmiany w projekcie i nie zrobić równiez dachu dwuspadowego - ponoć łatwiejszy w ułożeniu od kopertówki - jednak postanowiłem iść na całość i chyba się udało. Póki co, nie ma prześwitów i nic nie przecieka - muszę zaprosić na inspekcję jakiegoś "fachmana" od dachów żeby się przyjrzał wszystkiemu z bliska i ocenił robotę. 
teraz jestem na etapie ukłądania wełny i wykonania rusztu pod sufit z G/K, potem działówki, instalacje i już będzie blisko do zamieszkania  :smile: ))

Po\zdrawiam

----------


## ged

Wszelkie znaki na ziemi i niebie wskazują, że za około dwa tygodnie biorę się za samodzielne zrobienie dachu. Będę miał dwóch pomocników. Dach mansardowy z kilkoma jaskółkami, sporo obróbek blacharskich.

----------


## iwonaszczytno

> Wszelkie znaki na ziemi i niebie wskazują, że za około dwa tygodnie biorę się za samodzielne zrobienie dachu. Będę miał dwóch pomocników. Dach mansardowy z kilkoma jaskółkami, sporo obróbek blacharskich.


No fakt ciężkie czasy nastały dla inwestorów, samemu trzeba robić   :Wink2:   a fachowców ze świecą szukać, a jak już jacyś są to ile sobie wołają  :Roll:

----------


## Krisker

> No fakt ciężkie czasy nastały dla inwestorów, samemu trzeba robić    a fachowców ze świecą szukać, a jak już jacyś są to ile sobie wołają


I strasznie wysocy są - głowa im do chmur sięga   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## stiff

> Napisał iwonaszczytno
> 
> No fakt ciężkie czasy nastały dla inwestorów, samemu trzeba robić    a fachowców ze świecą szukać, a jak już jacyś są to ile sobie wołają 
> 
> 
> I strasznie wysocy są - głowa im do chmur sięga


I z rynny wodę piją   :big grin:

----------


## greg29

Witajcie, prosze na mnie nie krzyczec jesli juz na wstepie popelnie faux pa   :Lol:  
Mam pytanko natury technicznej.....
Dekarz polozyj mi dach....tylko jakos luzno mam polozone dachowki przy oknach polaciowych. Moge je poruszac...faktem jest ze przy tych oknach sa one przeciete na pol...podocinane do plaszcza polacowki.
Powiedzcie mi czy to jest normalne ze te dachowki moge poruszyc- prawo, lewo, gora......? Wyprowadzcie mnie z bledu.....dachowka lezy wiec sobie na dachu ale nie za bardzo jest zamocowana...czy aby to jest dobre?
Bo juz zwatpilem.....

----------


## Krisker

Zgodnie ze sztuką wszelkie dachówki krawędziowe (czyli przy otworach okiennych również) powinny być dodatkowo mocowane. Tym bardziej jeśli są to połówki.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Posadowienie okna w dachu nie zawsze idealnie uda się zgrać z dachówkami.  Docinane dachówki mocuje się do łat ale w przypadku wąskich kawałków wiesza się je na drucie aby nie dziurawić kołnierza okna. Taki sposób mocowania umożliwia poruszanie dachówek. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pepi

Czy jest jeszcze ktoś w tym temacie. Potrzebuje kilka fachowych porad. Chciałem na drewutni zamontować *drewniane rynny* i zastanawiam się nad procedurą czynności, czy jest potrzebny pas blachy rynnowej i jakie ma zastosowanie.
     Dach o pow. ok.70m2 dwuspadowy opapowany i pokryć chciałem dachówką karpiówką (z rozbiórki ) Pokrywam dach bardziej dla ozdoby niż dla szczelności, w tej chwili jest bez żadnych przecieków. 
Dachówka jest  stara i myśle, że o innych wymiarach 16x37cm. Jest jeden wieszak. *Jaki dobrać rozstaw łat?*

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Rozstaw łat zależny od sposobu krycia (łuska, koronka) musi być tak dobrany aby nastąpiło pełne przekrycie. Do drewnianych rynien żadna blacha nie jest potrzebna. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pierwek

> Dach o pow. ok.70m2 dwuspadowy opapowany i pokryć chciałem dachówką karpiówką (z rozbiórki ) Pokrywam dach bardziej dla ozdoby niż dla szczelności, w tej chwili jest bez żadnych przecieków.


żebyś nie pogorszył stanu obecnego - bo jak ponabijasz łaty to dach przestanie być szczelny - papa będzie podziurawiona gwoździami

----------


## pepi

> Rozstaw łat zależny od sposobu krycia (łuska, koronka) musi być tak dobrany aby nastąpiło pełne przekrycie. Do drewnianych rynien żadna blacha nie jest potrzebna. Pozdrawiam.


Witam. Krycie w łuske.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Teraz należy ustalić przekrycie zależne od kąta nachylenia połaci dachu. Napisałem o tym w wątku "Jak liczyć łaty". Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pepi

Kąt nachylenia dachu wynosi *37stopni*, i teraz jak dobrze rozumie, przy dachówce o dł. 37cm pomniejszamy o 8cm i dzielimy na połowe.

* (37-8) : 2 = 14,5cm*

Rozstaw łat co 14,5cm.

Jak zacząć, czy zakładać wróblówke, bić szeroką deske 2,5 w poprzek krokwi, wykładać pape do rynny.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Teraz należy rozmierzyć połać i ustalić ostateczny rozstaw łat bo może się okazać, że nie 14,5 a 14,0 lub 14,3. Papa kończy się na pasie nadrynnowym. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pepi

A co z teorią *powierzchnia dachu razy 4* i mamy długość bierzącą łat. Przy dachu 60m2 mamy 240mb, a tu przy rozstawie 14,5 wychodzi ok. 500mb. Jest różnica i to nie mała. 
Czy konieczne jest zachowanie takiego rozstawu, nie można zrobić większego. Co przemawia za tak gęstym *ołatowaniem*
Jaki przekrój łat dobrać do takiej dachówki?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Pytasz poważnie czy żartujesz? Orientacyjna ilość łat dla dachówki zakładkowej i przy kryciu w koronkę to pow. x 4. Ty kryjesz w łuskę więc łat jest dwa razy tyle. Można wykonać krycie ubogie rozstaw łat jak do krycia w koronkę a krycie w łuskę ale wówczas pod każdą warstwą dachówek konieczny pasek papy. Przekrój łat zależny od rozstawu krokwi. Typowy to 6x4 lub 5x5 cm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pepi

Mam małą wiedze stąd może te dziwaczne pytania.
Jeśli dach układany jest w łuske to łat dwa razy tyle, a jeśli w korone to łat normalnie( tz. pow dachu x 4) tylko wtedy jest potrzebna więcej dachówek. Jak dużo więcej  potrzeba dachówek przy kryciu w korone. Zastanawiam się co jest tańszym rozwiązaniem, czy ułożenie w łuske, czy w korone. Dodam, że dom ułożony mam a łuske stąd wybór mój podł od razu w łuske.




Rozstaw krokwi 95cm a przekrój 14x7

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ilość dachówek jest taka sama i nie zależy od sposobu krycia! Tylko łat jest dwa razy więcej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pepi

A jaki przekrój łat, jeśli rozstaw krokwi jest 95cm a rozmiar 14x7

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jaki kąt nachylenia połaci? Do 30*~35* 5x5 powyżej 6x4. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tqlis

Panowie, 
Szkoda, ze wczesniej nie znalazlem tego tematu, wtedy nie musialbym zakladac nowego, ktory dotyczy remontu nowego dachu. 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/remont-nw...dy,t183911.htm

Mysle, ze i tam padna porady dla desperatow i dzieki temu nie bedzie to porywanie sie z motyka na ksiezyc

----------


## [email protected]

Witam, żeby nie tworzyć nowego wątku odgrzeje starego kotleta.

Również z powodu skromnych zarobków wykonuje układanie dachówki ceramicznej sam na wcześniej własnoręcznie zrobionym deskowaniu pokrytym papą.

Niestety wszystkiego muszę się nauczyć więc idzie powoli.

Mam pytanie ponieważ mam 2 lukarny które tworzą krótkie ok 4-5m kosze z połacią główną dachu domu ale nie wchodzą do rynny tej połaci tylko kończą się gdzieś na połaci 
jak na tym rysunku
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...7034735e1eb6,2

To skoro blacha koszowa idzie pod dachówką mocowana na łatach to gdzie ma się kończyć jej wylot pod dachówką  czy nad?
Pod dachówką mi nie pasuje bo będzie lało się z kosza na papę a nad nią to jak się robi nie wiem.
Może ktoś podpowiedzieć, wkleić zdjęcie.

A drugie pytanie czy linia pozioma dachówek lukarny musi się równać z linią poziomą dachówek głównej połaci dachowej?
Znaczy jak dochodzi do kosza poziomy rząd dachówek to czy z drugiej jego strony musi być w tym samym poziomie? Bo okap lukarny wychodzi na jakimś poziomie i pierwszy rząd od dołu na tej lukarnie wiadomo dopasowuje do jej okapu i rynny a potem rozmierzam do kalenicy.
Może to normalne ale jak się robi samemu to jest mnóstwo wątpliwości.

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Od strony lukarny wyprowadź kosz na pas nadrynnowy a od strony połaci głównej na dachówkę . łaty na lukarnie i na połaci głównej nie muszą być na tym samym poziomie, jeśli jest taka sytuacja to spokojnie wysuń blachę na zewnątrz tak aby blacha wychodziła spod następnego rzędu dachówek przykrywający na połaci głównej.

----------


## [email protected]

> Od strony lukarny wyprowadź kosz na pas nadrynnowy a od strony połaci głównej na dachówkę, spokojnie wysuń blachę na zewnątrz tak aby blacha wychodziła spod następnego rzędu dachówek przykrywający na połaci głównej.


Od strony lukarny kosz na pas nadrynnowy - to rozumiem.
Natomiast od str. połaci gł. na dachówkę nie bardzo wiem o co chodzi. Kosz robię z blachy w kształcie "V" zakończonej zgięciami przeciw przelewowymi. Idzie on przymocowany do łat w ich górnej płaszczyźnie, płaszczyzna wierzchnia dachówki jest przecież wyżej o jej grubość. ( kryje falistą koramic algra9). To na końcu mam tą jedną połówkę kosza wygiąć do góry na dachówkę i jakoś przyklepać gumowym młotkiem do kształtu fali czy jak?

P.S.
dziś przerwa, u nas pada śnieg z deszczem więc mogę przejechać się i popatrzyć na dachy szkoleniowo




> łaty na lukarnie i na połaci głównej nie muszą być na tym samym poziomie


to mnie uspokoiłeś

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Zobacz na zdjęcie,nie mam więcej zdjęć na tym kompie ale to powinno wystarczyć. Najlepiej ukształtować blachę do fali giętkami i młotkiem gumowym,jak będziesz klepał młotkiem to ona się podda ale będzie jeszcze sprężynowała i trzeba ją jeszcze trochę dopasować

----------


## [email protected]

Dziękuję . No mniej więcej chyba wiem o co chodzi z tym koszem. 

Jeszcze jeśli można pomęczę Was pytaniami.
Chcę zrobić rynnę lukarny bez leja i spustu. Widziałem takie rozwiązania. 
To aby tak zrobić normalnie od strony połaci ucinam rynnę i zostawiam otwartą i leje się z niej na dachówki połaci  -czy tak ?
Czy jest jakaś odległość odstępu rynny od połaci czy to tylko kwestia indywidualnej estetyki
Czy tnę ją pionowo czy pod kątem połaci?

Wadą takiego rozwiązania wydaje mi się, że przy silnym opadzie może z rynny lukarny strumień wody podchodzić pod zakład dachówek i podciekać pod nie. Ale to tylko może tak się wydaje laikowi.

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Robiłem tak wiele razy i wsio gra. Rynnę kończe około 5-15 cm od dachówki z połaci głównej,obcinam na prosto i nie daje denka. Jeśli coś się dostanie pod dachówkę nie tylko w tym miejscu to właśnie po to masz krycie wstępne aby to odprowadzić do rynny. Ważną sprawą jest wykonanie krycia wstępnego z odpowiednich materiałów i z należytą starannością.

----------


## [email protected]

Wyczytałem, że nie dosuwa się dachówki szczytowej tak aby jej boczny okap dotykał obróbki bocznej szczytowej z blachy ( wiatrówki bocznej). Chodzi o skapywanie wody - żeby nie płynęła z dachówki po obróbce (odsunięcie kapinosu). 
Ta dachówka szczytowa zachodzi mi na wiatrówkę ok 7cm, pod nią chce dać farmery aby lepiej przytwierdzić tą obróbkę. Ładnie to będzie wyglądało bo wkrętów nie będzie widać. Zasłoni je dachówka. Łepek farmera i gumka pod nim trochę odstaje, ale chyba w instrukcjach sugerują aby odsunąć bok dachówki szczytowej od obróbki ok 5-7mm.
(mam na myśli z boku od strony obróbki a nie na połaci od góry)

Czy pod dachówkę szczytową mogę dać wkręt farmerski mocując blachę wiatrówki i nie będzie za dużej szpary miedzy dachówka a wiatrówką ?

----------


## DACxxxAZ

zrób jakies zdjece tej sytuacji bo mozliwe ze Cie nie rozumiem do konca.

----------


## [email protected]

> zrób jakies zdjece tej sytuacji bo mozliwe ze Cie nie rozumiem do konca.


zrobiłem rysunek.
fotkę mogę mieć jutro dopiero jak zrobię
Chodzi o ten czerwony wkręt farmerski.

a oto obiecana fotka

----------


## [email protected]

Robota idzie powoli bo robię po lub przed pracą, krótki jest dzień. Robimy we dwóch ja i ojciec.
Połowa dachu domu zrobiona została druga połowa, obróbki szczytowe i dach garażu. 
Ciekawe czy do końca roku zdążę. :bash: 

a tak wygląda to co zrobione ( robię pierwszy raz więc uwagi konstruktywne mile widziane).

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Cześć, będziesz miał problem z dachówkami szczytowymi ,będziesz musiał jeden zamek w dachówce odbić. Farmery ok. Okap mi się nie podoba ale ostatnio jak widać po zdjęciach to bardzo modne  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Cześć, będziesz miał problem z dachówkami szczytowymi ,będziesz musiał jeden zamek w dachówce odbić.


Możesz rozszerzyć co masz na myśli.  Przymierzałem dachówki szczytowe lezą jak talala. Jedna na drugą prawidłowo zachodzi. Deska szczytowa i obróbka mieszczą się w odległości od brzegu ( kątowego zagięcia) dachówki do zaczepu na którym się zawiesza za łatę (jest ok 3,5-4cm do tego zaczepu). Nie za bardzo wiem o co chodzi




> Farmery ok. Okap mi się nie podoba ale ostatnio jak widać po zdjęciach to bardzo modne


Okap jeszcze nie skończony. Papa zostanie przycięta i będzie wchodziła do rynny, zostanie dodana obróbka nadrynnowa zachodząca na łatę. na nią grzebień z kratą wentylacyjną i dopiero dachówka.
Plan jest według tego schematu.

Coś jest niepoprawnie?

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> Możesz rozszerzyć co masz na myśli.  Przymierzałem dachówki szczytowe lezą jak talala. Jedna na drugą prawidłowo zachodzi. Deska szczytowa i obróbka mieszczą się w odległości od brzegu ( kątowego zagięcia) dachówki do zaczepu na którym się zawiesza za łatę (jest ok 3,5-4cm do tego zaczepu). Nie za bardzo wiem o co chodzi
> 
> 
> Okap jeszcze nie skończony. Papa zostanie przycięta i będzie wchodziła do rynny, zostanie dodana obróbka nadrynnowa zachodząca na łatę. na nią grzebień z kratą wentylacyjną i dopiero dachówka.
> Plan jest według tego schematu.
> 
> Coś jest niepoprawnie?



[email protected],ok jeśli twoja dachówka pasuje to się ciesze  :smile:  Większość dachówek nie pasuje bo ma pierwszy zamek zaraz ze skraju . Okap,schemat schematem,ja to robie inaczej,krycie wstępne wyprowadzam na pas nadrynnowy. Takie rozwiązanie mi się nie podoba.

----------


## [email protected]

> [email protected],ok jeśli twoja dachówka pasuje to się ciesze  Większość dachówek nie pasuje bo ma pierwszy zamek zaraz ze skraju .


To mnie uspokoiłeś. Ja tym bardziej się ciesze, że wszystko w porządku.




> Okap,schemat schematem,ja to robie inaczej,krycie wstępne wyprowadzam na pas nadrynnowy. Takie rozwiązanie mi się nie podoba.


Ok raczej już nie zmienię swojego rozwiązania. *Jakie widzisz jego wady?*

W sumie tak dla wiedzy wyobrażam sobie twoje rozwiązanie. 
Jednego tylko nie rozumiem skoro wyprowadzasz krycie wstępne na pas nadrynnowy to:
a) papa zwisa sobie swobodnie do rynny zasłaniają pas nadrynnowy i nie jest niczym zasłonięta.
b) pas nadrynnowy jednym końcem leży w płaszczyźnie deskowania bo inaczej papa na końcu miała by pod górkę z drugiej strony kończy się gdzieś za rynną chyba. To jak jest zasłonięta łata i kontrłata od strony okapu? Mnie się takie okapy co są widoczne łaty i kontrłaty z pod dachówki nie podobają.
Chyba, że coś źle rozumiem.

P. S. Dzięki, że chce ci się coś tłumaczyć.
Robię druga połowę, już mniej się boję tego dachu w sensie roboty. Widzę, że lektura to nie wszystko, dużo czasu tracę na braku praktyki.

----------


## marek_st

Witam mam  prośbę również sam chcę położyć dachówkę, dach odeskowany na nim papa położone kontrłaty i łaty rozmierzone założona deska okapowa na nią pas podrynnowy, pas podrynnowy włożony pod papę, założone haki rynnna i pas nadrynnowy. I teraz mam problrm  jak dobrze rozmierzyć dachówkę na szerokość dachówka tondach holenderka. Deski mam wypuszczone więcej niż krokwie ok 20 cm . Czy trzeba rozłożyć z 10 dachówek i zmierzyć min i max rozszerzenie, ale jak zrobić żeby był taki sam wymiar od krokwi?

----------


## Jan P.

Długość  podziel przez ilość rzędów. Jan.

----------


## Slyder

czy można delikatnie rozsuwać i zsuwać dachówki w rzędach czy trzeba wyrównać płaszczyznę dachu. Na przykładzie mam zadeskowanydach o długości 11,84 m. Po oby stronach zakończony krokwiami. Dachówki mają 30cm. Czy rozsuwając dachówki mogę zgubić te 16cm czy raczej do krokwi muszę nabić deski i powiększyć długość dachu ?

----------


## EmilKan

Ja sam nie odważyłbym się położyć dachówki samodzielnie. Co do dachówki to czy układał ktoś z was dachówkę Smaragd?

----------

